# What lens are you patiently waiting for?



## FunPhotons (Mar 28, 2012)

Me - a new 100-400L II. 

I have the *16-35*, *24-10*5 and *70-300/2.8* - a nice lineup, and most used in that order. I shoot wide mostly, but some reach would be very useful for exploring wildlife photography obviously, but it's no rush. Whenever Canon decides to come out with a new one I'll buy it, maybe this year?


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 28, 2012)

24-70 II


----------



## IWLP (Mar 28, 2012)

EF-S 15mm f/2 or faster.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 28, 2012)

EF 135mm f1.8L IS

Or

EF 14-24 2.8L


----------



## Tov (Mar 28, 2012)

waiting for an update on the 180 macro.


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 28, 2012)

the 200-400mm f/4 and 500mm f/4 IS II. i'm really curious about these lenses and hope they are announced/available soon.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 28, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> EF 14-24 2.8L


This. 
And also 35 1.4II


----------



## JR (Mar 28, 2012)

24-70 2.8L II

and

135 1.8L IS


----------



## vlim (Mar 28, 2012)

A new 300 f/4 L IS II weather sealed or 400 f/5.6 L IS II weather sealed !

Please Canon


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 28, 2012)

Any update to the 50mm lenses I'd be looking forward to.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 28, 2012)

The mythical 14-24mm f2.8L.


----------



## caMARYnon (Mar 28, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> The mythical 14-24mm f2.8L.


Agreed


----------



## RC (Mar 28, 2012)

35L f/1.4 II


----------



## madspihl (Mar 28, 2012)

24-105 IS f/2.8...


----------



## kennykodak (Mar 28, 2012)

RC said:


> 35L f/1.4 II


+1


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 28, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > EF 14-24 2.8L
> ...


+1


----------



## P_R (Mar 28, 2012)

Patiently waiting for my bank balance to catch up with the TS-E 17/f4L price....and then get "approval" from the mrs. One will happen one day, the other? 

Unreleased lens: 135 f/1.8


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 28, 2012)

caMARYnon said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > The mythical 14-24mm f2.8L.
> ...



Me too.


----------



## JRS (Mar 28, 2012)

8-500mm f/1.2 IS L


----------



## Martin (Mar 28, 2012)

35 1.4 II or 1.8

50 1.4 II

16-35 or 14-24 (the most anticipated for me)

Unfortunately, I am afraid of price, having the canon's latest price policy in mind.


----------



## davidchang (Mar 28, 2012)

RC said:


> 35L f/1.4 II



+1 again


----------



## dstppy (Mar 28, 2012)

JRS said:


> 8-500mm f/1.2 IS L


Check with NASA . . . I think they already have one . . . of course it's observatory mounted ;D


----------



## Heidrun (Mar 28, 2012)

EF 12-24 f.2.8/4.0 L is. This is a lens that i don`t think Canon ever will manufacture. But i`m waiting for it anyway.
And my dream wish EF 14-24 f.4.0 L T&S with autofocus


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 28, 2012)

Realistically, the 200-400 f/4 / 280-560f/5.6 (Where is it? Is Canon desperately trying to make enough units to supply pro photographers at the London Olympics?)

In my dreams, a 200-500 f/4 or better yet f/2.8-4 with a maximum aperture of f/2.8 from 200mm to 350mm.


----------



## DavidGMiles (Mar 28, 2012)

Only the 200-400mm f/4 - preferably before my trip to photograph Puffins in June - or certainly before Kenya in September


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 28, 2012)

RC said:


> 35L f/1.4 II



+1


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 28, 2012)

An update to the 17-40 without a 1.5x up-charge that seems to be occurring with the latest round of updates and an update of the 50mm 1.4.


----------



## TW (Mar 28, 2012)

Tov said:


> waiting for an update on the 180 macro.



+1

But I got tired of waiting (been waiting for over a year for an upated version with IS), so I popped for the current model last week. 

It is awesome, talk of slow autofocus is nonsense. It is very snappy, unless you are trying to go from macro to infinity. Who ever does that? How would you even try to focus on something you couldn't even see through the view finder?

Anywho, I guess we can expect the anouncement for the EF 185 f3.2L IS Macro USM any day now!


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

an updated 35mm would be nice. the 35mm f2.0 is really an old lens.. the 35mm L lens is great.. but i wish where was some middle ground between a 300.00 lens and a 1400.00 lens in that focal range. 

there have been hints of a new 100-400 for years. i'd be interested in that lens too. 

D


----------



## joos (Mar 28, 2012)

DavidGMiles said:


> Only the 200-400mm f/4 - preferably before my trip to photograph Puffins in June - or certainly before Kenya in September



I really want to see this 200-400mm f/4L with built in extender. Looks like a great lens. Who knows, maybe it will finally be released in the APR announcement


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 28, 2012)

35mm 1.4 L II!


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 28, 2012)

The EF 50mm f/1.4 II USM -- no IS!


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmmm... EF-S 8-18mm (rectilinear) or EF-S 10-22mm II, EF 20mm f2.0, EF 35mm f1.8, EF 85mm f1.4, EF-S 15-50mm f2 IS, EF-S 45-135mm f2.8 IS, EF 400mm f5.6 IS


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't waited, I bought what I needed. I would have been waiting for well over five years to get a new 100-400mmL MK II since the rumors started.

I'm getting old, I don't have 5 or 10 years to wait


----------



## CanonLITA (Mar 28, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> The EF 50mm f/1.4 II USM -- no IS!



Same here!


----------



## Seamus (Mar 28, 2012)

Waiting patiently for the 24-70 mii. I'm also interested in the 200-400, but it will probably be too expensive. I'll keep saving and wait and see...


----------



## darktiger (Mar 28, 2012)

24-105L f/2.8 IS II


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 28, 2012)

14-24mm f/2.8


----------



## gudun74 (Mar 28, 2012)

100-400mm L f4/5.6 IS II


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 28, 2012)

darktiger said:


> 24-105L f/2.8 IS II



I guess that it would not be a II if it gets 2.8  But I would love for such a lens like everyone else, and preferably with internal zoom, so that it does not extend. The problem is as I see it that such a lens would first of all extremely expensive, and second and more importantly; why on earth would Canon ever release such a lens? It would kill many other lenses...


----------



## jm345 (Mar 28, 2012)

24-105L f/2.8 IS II and 100-400mm L f4/5.6 IS II


----------



## Rat (Mar 29, 2012)

Could someone pls elaborate on the 70-300/2.8 from the TS*? I'd have been waiting for that :

Also, anything affordable zooming into the 400's @ f/4 would be sweet. The 200-400 with no TC, perhaps? 

*) that's topic start, not tilt & shift


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 29, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I haven't waited, I bought what I needed. I would have been waiting for well over five years to get a new 100-400mmL MK II since the rumors started.
> 
> I'm getting old, I don't have 5 or 10 years to wait



Yeah, I hear you. I usually try to not put off for later what I can enjoy now, but with photography I'm going slow so I can enjoy it over a good long time. 

Having said that I just popped for the 8-15 fishy, because I wanna!


----------



## Scott (Mar 29, 2012)

35mm f/1.4L II


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 29, 2012)

Scott said:


> 35mm f/1.4L II



Actually, I'm hoping they release a 35mm/1.8 USM. The USM primes are fantastic, but their 35mm is an ancient f/2.0 non-USM relic. It's due for a refresh.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeiss 15mm f/2.8

(if a 14-24mm appeared that had sharpness, I'd consider it.)

After that, the TC 2.0 III and the 100 f/2.8 Macro.


----------



## Scott (Mar 29, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > 35mm f/1.4L II
> ...



thumbs up to that. My 85mm 1.8 is great! If Canon brought out a 35mm 1.8 i'd snap it up straight away.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

a new 50mm f1.4 (L preferably)
with build and IQ like the 100 f2.8L macro
similar size to current 50 f1.4
engineering plastics would keep it light

it would be a very niffty fifty


----------



## RC (Mar 29, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> a new 50mm f1.4 (L preferably)
> with build and IQ like the 100 f2.8L macro
> similar size to current 50 f1.4
> engineering plastics would keep it light
> ...



+ 1 VERY nifty.


----------



## stabmasterasron (Mar 29, 2012)

See if Tamron announces the 70-200 2.8 USD any time soon.

See how the pricing and delivery date on the Tamron 24-70 2.8 USD works out.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm also looking for a new 50mm from Canon.


Needs to be full USM, not the 'half baked' variety like the current 50mm f1.4
Needs to have great IQ* wide open, across frame. Tack sharp from f2.2/f2.5
Bokeh quality needs to be great
Should ideally have internal focus
Should not have much focus breathing
Needs to be free of decentering issues
Can be f1.8 (if sharp at that), or f1.4 if not being huge / expensive
IS would be a bonus, but not necessary
Eventual street price up to $600 without IS, $800 with IS

(*I definte IQ as being: very sharp, good contrast, natural rich colours, low distortion, minimal vignetting, low CA)

Paul


----------



## jrista (Mar 29, 2012)

Personally, as I've become a hard-core bird photographer (it consumes my every free moment), I'm waiting for something that would actually improve my bird photography. The 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 is an excellent lens that currently services my needs well, however seeing as the proposed update to it, an f/4-5.6 aperture lens, doesn't improve anything on the long end (where I spend the very vast majority of my time), it doesn't seem that valuable. So, I figure, if I'm going to spend a ton of money on a lens, it might as well be something worthwhile:

*Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS II*

I figure by the time they actually release the darn thing, I'll have enough money to buy one outright, along with the 1.4x and 2x TC III's and a gymbal tripod mount.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

pj1974 said:


> I'm also looking for a new 50mm from Canon.
> 
> 
> Needs to be full USM, not the 'half baked' variety like the current 50mm f1.4
> ...


I hear ya, but think you are being optomistic on the price especially give canons recent pricing  and if includes IS OMG it will cost alot. I'm really hoping for L designation though.


----------



## terrellcwoods (Mar 29, 2012)

I would like to have a refresh of the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6. Get rid of the push pull zoom and update the glass and I would be happy. I cant afford to get the new 200-400, beyond renting every time I want to use this focal length I'd like to own an affordable big zoom. Something under 3K. Is that doable or am I just better off buying the old 100-400


----------



## gb2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

*35L mk II ?*

Hi,
Just out of curiosity, as most of you are waiting for a new 35L, what is your complain with this lens or expectation for the new one?

I reckon it would be weather sealing and sharper corners wide open, right?

I've bought it a few months ago, and it's my favourite on my 5D2. Super sharp wide open in the centre (where it matters to me when shooting portraits), and sharp across the whole frame over f/4-5.6 (where it matters to me when shooting other stuff). Love its size and weight too (although it seems big for a prime lens).

Very nice lens. I would buy it now again (and would not wait for the mkII). The way Canon are pricing their new releases, I reckon it will cost over 2K for the new 35L


----------



## samkatz (Mar 29, 2012)

definitely the 100-400 4-5.6 IS L II. Looking for better IS maybe more sharpness than the current one. My patience though, is wearing thin..


----------



## RC (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: 35L mk II ?*



gb2012 said:


> Hi,
> Just for curiosity, as most of you are waiting for a new 35L, what is your complain with this lens or expectation for the new one?
> 
> I reckon it would be weather sealing and sharper corners wide open, right?
> ...



For me mostly WS. Currently shooting a crop body so I'm not too concerned about the edges but I am hoping 2013 is the year I get a FF so that will eventually matter . I was tempted to pick up the current 35L with the Christmas time rebates but decided to hold off. If the new mk II price follows the mk II 24-70 trend, I may get the mk I. Still saving up for the lens anyway so I got time to hold off.


----------



## Wild (Mar 29, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> An update to the 17-40 without a 1.5x up-charge that seems to be occurring with the latest round of updates and an update of the 50mm 1.4.



+1 on the 17-40 and the 50mm 1.4. A refresh to the 35mm f2 would be nice too.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 29, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> kidnaper said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


+2


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

terrellcwoods said:


> I would like to have a refresh of the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6. Get rid of the push pull zoom and update the glass and I would be happy. I cant afford to get the new 200-400, beyond renting every time I want to use this focal length I'd like to own an affordable big zoom. Something under 3K. Is that doable or am I just better off buying the old 100-400



rumour came out a few months ago the new 100-400 f4-5.6L IS (notice f4)
wont be push pull and will be around $3000


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 29, 2012)

Right now it's two primes - the 50L or even the 50mm 1.4 (which is what I want but most likely canon are never gonna update it) and the 35L (apparently people have been waiting for this lens to be updated since 2009?)

Im interesting in the 24 IS or 28IS. But those ^ two I really want. An updated 85L that's weather sealed and better AF and faster focussing in low light over the non-L would be nice. I want a 17-40mm 2.8L. Or a cheaper and updated 17-55mm 2.8 ISmkii


----------



## Positron (Mar 29, 2012)

samueljay said:


> well_dunno said:
> 
> 
> > kidnaper said:
> ...


+3


----------



## Gary W. (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,

The sanely priced one!  Thanks, Canon!

Gary W.


----------



## Positron (Mar 29, 2012)

Gary W. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The sanely priced one!  Thanks, Canon!
> 
> Gary W.



I think the 17-40L and 70-200 f/4L, potentially among others, are incredibly good value already. I've yet to use a standard range zoom aside from the EF-S kit lens that felt like it was worth every penny.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 29, 2012)

so much i'd like to buy... nothing i really need to but though...


----------



## GND (Mar 29, 2012)

CanonLITA said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > The EF 50mm f/1.4 II USM -- no IS!
> ...



50/1.4 II USM, 72mm thread same as the 1.2L (light gatherer), weather sealed.


----------



## funkboy (Mar 29, 2012)

ANY prime f/2 or faster with IS. & at this point it's been so long that I mean any, from 14mm to 135mm, would make me happy. These new f/2.8 wides are a step in the right direction & certainly the first non-macro non-L primes we've seen from Canon since 1995, but even Canon acknowledged that their primary purpose was as compact video lenses. I've already got a 24-105 f/4L IS, why would I drop 90% of what I paid for it on a prime in the same focal length that's only one stop faster?


----------



## stolpe (Mar 29, 2012)

Positron said:


> samueljay said:
> 
> 
> > well_dunno said:
> ...


+4


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 29, 2012)

stolpe said:


> Positron said:
> 
> 
> > samueljay said:
> ...


+5


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tokina 11-16 DX II ... I wish it was coming out the same time as the Nikon version, but oh well, I'll just bide my time.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 29, 2012)

ef 20mm f2.0L (or f2.8 if f2.0 would ram up the price too much) no IS, and it better have awesome bokeh, I'm talking 200/2 quality here or 24/1.4ii.


----------



## jrista (Mar 30, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> stolpe said:
> 
> 
> > Positron said:
> ...


+6


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Mar 30, 2012)

the patented 35mm f/2.0 IS


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 30, 2012)

To be honest, I'm not waiting on any lenses. The two lenses I have (24-105 and 17-40) cover me just fine 99% of the time. The only situation I want to shoot for which I lack a really good lens is a long exposure of the Milky Way... and I'm not about to shell out for the 16-35 or 14mm 2.8 for just that. For my budget and my subject matter, I'm completely satisfied with what I've got.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 30, 2012)

The +6 14-24 f2.8L would be expensive!


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 30, 2012)

Three, actually. Canon recently left such a wide, yawning gap in coverage between its newest two primes (EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM, and EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM). 

I think they next need:
25mm 
26mm, and
27mm
8)


----------



## Jim K (Mar 30, 2012)

The 500 f/4L* II*. It will be so much easier to carry around than my present one.


----------



## birtembuk (Mar 30, 2012)

Excruciatingly waiting for a 50/1.2 II, lower CA and better res at 1.2. Is there a chance to see such baby in 2012?


----------



## JRS (Mar 30, 2012)

jrista said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > stolpe said:
> ...


+7


----------



## vinfung88 (Mar 30, 2012)

birtembuk said:


> Excruciatingly waiting for a 50/1.2 II, lower CA and better res at 1.2. Is there a chance to see such baby in 2012?




me too!! i would love a faster autofocus on this 50mm than the 85mmLII but same/better quality as the 85mmLII!


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 30, 2012)

Started waiting for a 200 f/2, but unfortunately the 14mm has joined the queue as well


----------



## Heidrun (Mar 30, 2012)

JRS said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Stu_bert said:
> ...


+8


----------



## Dianoda (Mar 30, 2012)

Why isn't this a poll?

Oh, also, put me on the list for an EF 35 f/1.4L II.


----------



## Cropper (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's my to do list :


- EF 100-400 F4-5.6L (this one's taking foreeeeeeeever)

- Upgrade my 70-200 F4L IS to the F2.8L IS II

- Canon FF body (let´s see what else comes along. After seeing the D800 I'm not too exited by the 5D Mark III)

- 14-24 F2.8L

- Macro. Maybe a replacement for the ancient MP-E65 (there was a rumor or patent for a 60L a while back) and/or a EF 200 F4 or 2.8 that replaces the old 180L.

- 35 F1.4L II

- 300 F2.8L II

- 600 F5.6L . Probably will never happen any time soon, but then again it will take me a decade to get this far on my list :-\


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 30, 2012)

Heidrun said:


> JRS said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


+9


----------



## APBPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

180 3.5 or 2.8 L Macro IS


----------



## dolina (Mar 30, 2012)

35L, 135L & 400/5.6L replacement


----------



## RC (Mar 30, 2012)

So does everybody want the EF 14-24 2.8L or are you all just trying to make a cool design on the web page? 

I'm curious to see how big this nested box of quoted posts will get and if it will fit on 1 screen.


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 30, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


> Heidrun said:
> 
> 
> > JRS said:
> ...


+10 count me in! i don't really want this for myself, but hope you guys get what you want


----------



## DavidGMiles (Mar 30, 2012)

xROELOFx said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > Heidrun said:
> ...


+11 ... sounds awesome ... whatever it is


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2012)

DavidGMiles said:


> xROELOFx said:
> 
> 
> > Cali_PH said:
> ...


+12. Not really interested. I just want to see how far we can go before the internet breaks.


----------



## solarpos (Mar 30, 2012)

unfocused said:


> DavidGMiles said:
> 
> 
> > xROELOFx said:
> ...


It's like a crazy mat job!


----------



## PCPhil (Mar 30, 2012)

solarpos said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > DavidGMiles said:
> ...


+13 When it's gets to +20 I'm going to take a picture


----------



## PCPhil (Mar 30, 2012)

PCPhil said:


> solarpos said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...


+14 Actually this is probably not the best way that Canon should be gaining market info from ;D


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 30, 2012)

PCPhil said:


> PCPhil said:
> 
> 
> > solarpos said:
> ...


She can't take it! She's breaking up!


----------



## htjunkie (Mar 30, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> PCPhil said:
> 
> 
> > PCPhil said:
> ...


+15 or I'm buying the Nikon one + the 16-9 converter!


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 30, 2012)

RC said:


> So does everybody want the EF 14-24 2.8L or are you all just trying to make a cool design on the web page?
> 
> I'm curious to see how big this nested box of quoted posts will get and if it will fit on 1 screen.



I personally want one (that could take filters), and I think it'd sell great, depeding on price. I think a lot of people would pay quite a bit if it was as sharp as the Nikon.

Reminds me of years back in another forum, we got a couple of hundred nested comments deep before we crashed te forum


----------



## pwp (Mar 31, 2012)

These are the best LOOKING pages I've ever seen in CR forums. Nice.

What am I waiting for? We have been waiting _so _long for the new 24-70 f/2.8II; I stopped fretting about it a couple of years ago. It sounds so GOOD, and we won't have to wait too long at all.

What else? OMG it's still the super-duper wide zoom issue. The patents for updated 16-35 f/2.8 sound promising and the 17-40 f/2.8-4 sounds like a completely agreeable bit of kit. Just so long as we can screw filters on the front. Recent L upgrades should directly inform us of the quality levels we can expect in future L releases.

14-24 f/2.8? Now there is the real hot potato. If this could ship sometime this year with category "best" optics, realistic price and capacity for taking filters then this would complete the dream lens trifecta for half the photographers on the planet.

1. 14-24 f/2.8
2. 24-70 f/2.8II
3. 70-200 f/2.8isII

Paul Wright


----------



## HughHowey (Mar 31, 2012)

htjunkie said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > PCPhil said:
> ...


+16 I would rather this than a new body.


----------



## Positron (Mar 31, 2012)

HughHowey said:


> htjunkie said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...


I have never hoped that Canon reps read this board as much as I do right now.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 31, 2012)

Positron said:


> HughHowey said:
> 
> 
> > htjunkie said:
> ...



+18 On a 7D - fantastic


----------



## funkboy (Mar 31, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Positron said:
> 
> 
> > HughHowey said:
> ...


+19 What lens were we talkin' bout again?


----------



## funkboy (Mar 31, 2012)

thejoyofsobe said:


> the patented 35mm f/2.0 IS



I think I'd buy two of those, because the GF would want one superglued to the front of her camera <grin>


----------



## leecheeyee (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely, there are two lens I are patiently waiting for. 

1) 50mm f/1.4 IS II or 50mm f/1.0
2)100-400mm f/4-5.6 IS II 

The portrait in room such as my baby photo, model sharply shooting is necessary of the first one. And my travel for wild in Kenya, it would be the second one.

I don't know why Canon dosen't product the 24-70mm with IS function. As a tourist, it is important for me that it shoud be a little convenience to carry my device.


----------



## jrista (Mar 31, 2012)

funkboy said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Positron said:
> ...


I see scrollbars! I think the INTERNET is breaking! (We need one more for +20!!)


----------



## marcosv (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that there's no 24-70/2.8L IS coming, I'm waiting for the 100-400 mk II.

I will eventually buy the 24-70/2.8 L II, but, it'll probably after I buy a 100-400 and 100L macro.


----------



## facedodge (Mar 31, 2012)

jrista said:


> funkboy said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...


Looks like a tunnel. Who would have thought a photography forum would have creative people. Quick someone take a photo of this and push shadows +100


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 1, 2012)

facedodge said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > funkboy said:
> ...


As the originator of the post... CANON here US mere mortals! And release the fabled unicorn that we can know as the EF 14-24mm 2.8L. I would buy one right now and so would 19 other shooters.


----------

